# made some salmon rods



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Made 3 salmon rods real fast for my trip to seattle. Ended up using the microwave guides and I can say I was really impressed with the results. I was easily casting 20-30 feet past everyone else on the beach even with a lighter spoon and I think it paid off. These things are going to be killer for spanish in the surf.

we also caught a few dungeness crabs in the kayak.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet work on the rod.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

What blanks did you build on? I got a few Lami g-1000 108's on the cheap a few years ago and they are freaking awesome bait rods.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice! We're u catching salmon in NC?


----------



## PowerSurf (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice pink salmon. Dungeness crabs are delicious as well!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

They were pink salmon I caught while visiting my brother in Seattle. The blanks I got on closeout from utmost enterprises a while back for like $30 each so I ended up spending more on guides then I did on blanks. From looking at them I am pretty sure they were Batson rods ISA1264F-ISA1266F. Once I had gotten one in my hands I ordered all they had. Each had a slightly different tip size and therefore lure weight rating but all were in a good range for small spoons or light bait and weight.


----------

